# Hemmings: The Rarest GTO you may have never wanted



## 55chevy (Apr 2, 2015)

The Rarest GTO you may have never wanted | Hemmings Daily


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't say I've ever seen "Pink Mist"


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Pink Mist was a special order paint color in 1968. From what Special paint colors observed on this forum by members reporting back from what PHS told them, PHS has never been able to identify the special color, other than the car received a SPEC paint code. Might be hard to prove it came with that color unless by 68 the PHS records are better.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pink Mist was a special order paint for 1968. 

I found this,"Special order colors were -Custom Factory Paint is indicated by "2", "1", "4", "PRIMER", blank, '----', 'SPEC', or 'special.' The data plate for the Paint Code may have been marked "2" for Pontiac special order colors, "1" (or Blank) for non-Pontiac colors, and "4" (or "PRIMER) for primer-only finish.)
Pink Mist was an available special order color for 1968, paint number 868-99466."

And here is a more detailed website on the special colors for 1968 with paint chips. phscollectorcarworld: 1968 Pontiac Special Order Paint Codes


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

And you can buy one here if you like it. Special paint noted on the window sticker. 

1968 Pontiac GTO hardtop coupe 1 owner


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mary Kay GTO?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Mary Kay GTO?


Online info says the first Mary Kay car to be painted pink was a 1968 Caddy. It says that the first pink cars were given out in 1970.

I read on another site that pink cars were given to the Playboy playmates beginning in 1964 to 1974, but none seemed to be Pontiacs. 

Apparently the pink color could only be had on GTO's with the chrome bumper and was not available on the Endura bumpered GTO's.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Late sixtys until about 1973 my dad had a 66 Hemi Charger factory painted "evening orchid " (very similar pink to the pink mist) w a white interior. Traded it in on a 1973 Chevelle. I found out about 10 years ago that Chrysler made two in that color....one with black interior and one with white.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Late sixtys until about 1973 my dad had a 66 Hemi Charger factory painted "evening orchid " (very similar pink to the pink mist) w a white interior. Traded it in on a 1973 Chevelle. I found out about 10 years ago that Chrysler made two in that color....one with black interior and one with white.


Yep, who knew, right? The '67 GTO convertible I owned was "Iris Mist" which is pretty close (previous owner had painted the exterior a Navy Blue, but door jams, trunk, etc. were still original in color). It was not available for '67, so it was a special order color. I worked at a restoration shop and I think I was 20 at the time. The data plate had no paint code under "paint." I recall asking one of the seasoned body men what the color was. He looked and was stumped as well. We had an Acme paint color book and I went through all the available colors for 1967. Ran across "Plum Mist," but there was no color chip. I asked the seasoned body man if he thought that was the color. He said it sounded like it, so I ordered a gallon. Needless to say, it was basically a burgundy and not a match. Never used it and never did at the time I owned the car figure out what color it was. Sold the car.

Being here on the forums I have learned a lot myself, and the sad part is that it seems there isn't any way to identify/confirm the special order colors and as I recall, the guy I sold it to was going to restore it in silver. So the car may still be floating around somewhere, but who would truly know it was "Iris Mist?" Like your Dad's Hemi Charger, how many special order Iris Mist, close ratio 4-speed/3.90 geared '67 GTO's do you think they made? Mine also had the factory Ram Air hood (minus the air cleaner because it had a tri-power on it) and AM-FM radio. Arghhhhh. Who knew?:banghead:


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Agreed it is frustrating that it's tough to document original special order paints, but I'm not sure I'd want to drive around a pink GTO just because it was a rare or special order model. I've seen Iris Mist on a 1965 (see ad in link - no affiliation). Nice cars but again not necessarily a mainstream choice. At least we have PHS available to give Pontiac owners better clues as to how these came from the factory. Many of the other makes have much less to reference. 

1965 GTO Tri Power 4spd 3:90 Convertible


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Just my two cents worth, but in the collector car hobby its always good to keep in mind that "Rare doesn't always mean desirable". 

That said, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if a particular set of options, mods, or color combinations is what you like then don't let anyone disrespect your decisions. After all its your car and you should build it and drive it the way you want it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally I'm secure in my masculinity and would have no trouble driving a pink mist GTO or especially the evening orchid Charger my dad owned. Both beautiful cars but maybe not my_ first_ choice in colors. 

Funny how tastes change but I like "different" and I now have an aversion to red muscle cars because so many have been repainted "resale red". :nopity:

I've seen personally a 66 Pontiac GP in pink mist with black interior and it was incredibly beautiful. I'd love to have a Pontiac GTO or GP in that color for the wife to drive. :biggrin2:


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Ace said:


> Just my two cents worth, but in the collector car hobby its always good to keep in mind that "Rare doesn't always mean desirable".


I agree to some degree. In my opinion there are 2 kinds of rare options. The 1st is what Ace is referring to such as an odd color paint, etc.

The 2nd is an option that the buyers were unaware of being available for purchase or an option that most buyers could not afford even though they would love to have that option, in this care those rare options are desirable.

Most early GTOs did not come with tri-power for that reason and the later GTOs with the Judge option. I would say very few cars today were born that way making them rare but not as rare as pink paint. Would you pay more for the Judge or the pink paint car today?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife is a huge Pontiac fan now (one of many reasons I love her dearly!) I had seen a 68 LeMans I think, in pink, and showed it to her. It was in about the same shape as the GTO that is linked on the first page (which I also saw a week ago or so and even considered looking into) but priced way to high for a LeMans in that condition, 12 grand or more if I remember right. 

We had a spirited discussion about how much fun it would be to have one, how classy it could look with the pink exterior - parchment interior - maybe some custom rally's painted pink with white inset. It was a fun little dream. I'd have no trouble driving a GTO of any color, and I am inclined to want whatever classic I drive to be painted and optioned like it came from the factory. 

Just my 2 cents, certainly a fun car.


----------



## Docjim (May 8, 2015)

I hate reading the rare GTO posts. It always reminds me of my encounter with one. I was in Oregon in the early 80's going to college and was always a GTO nut. In the paper was an add that said, For Sale: 69 GTO judge with big engine. I was curious about the big engine so i called him. he said the engine was out of it but it was the high horsepower engine. I drove out to see it and it was indeed a 69 Judge. AFter establishing it was the carosel red with four speed I asked where the engine was. He brought me into the shed and the engine was dissassebled on the bench. I looked at the heads and I about popped my eyes out of my head. The exhaust ports were round and the heads were like no other I have seen. So I started running numbers and sure enough it was a 69 GTO Ram Air IV in the flesh staring at me. He wanted 3K for the car but going to school I couldnt afford it. To this day I can remember every detail of that visit and have not seen another RAIV judge at any show. I should have sold the farm to find money for it and regret it every day. At least I have the memory of the time I could have owned one.


----------

